# Sanding Table



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Built this a few months ago all but the slots, did that Monday this week and should have done it months ago cause it works real well. It measures 5"X18"X24" and is made from BB 45d on the corners glued and stapled. The top and bottom are masonite rabbited into the sides. The outlet is 4" and for the shop vac I have a reducer, plan is to eventually have it connected to the main dust control system with the 4" duct. There is an adjustable interior baffle Pics 3&4 to help even out the vacuum in the box, seems to work well. The slots are 1 3/8" apart +/- and were done on the TS. I also added interior bracing for the top Pic 3&4 also.

All in all works well and I recommend something like this to everyone, it really holds down the dust when sanding.


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Jerry,

It looks like a nice addition to your shop. Anytime we can reduce dust while sanding is a much needed improvement.

Did the baffle actually improve the evening out of the vacuum?

Glenn


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, Rockler offers an anti slip coating you paint on the table. You can check it out here: Rockler Downdraft Table Hardware Kit And Plan - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Glenn I can't say for sure but I think so. Seemed a neat idea at the time anyway. Mike thanks for the heads up, I'll check it out.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Great idea. I will definitely make one.


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

nice idea, table sawn slots


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Liquid latex also makes a great anti-slip surface if you use several layers. Ot the anti-slip mesh that's used under rugs.
I think I need one of these sanding tables. Nice job Jerry.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nicely done! 



xplorx4 said:


> It measures 5"X18"X24" and is made from BB 45d


Okie dokie, what, if I may ask is BB 45d?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

wbh1963 said:


> Very nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie, what, if I may ask is BB 45d?


BB Baltic Birch, 45 degree corners not dove tail or other.


----------



## woodoodle (Jul 26, 2012)

neat idea. another job for the list


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice shop Jerry! I envy your organization skills.


----------

